# SARO Works - Isle of Wight - Dec 07



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

Not too much history known about this site, other than it was owned by Saunders Roe's sub division SARO, which made parts during both wars for planes, among other stuff, they made pontoons for landing craft and folding assult boats.
They also made a one man submersible canoe, code named Sleeping Beauty, 15 of these were made and could go down to 40ft, for WW2. 

This is my second visit to this site, and its always a great explore, as its just so big, and things are often missed, plus it was daylight, unlike my last night time visit.
Went today with Timtom and Pinky.
Looking at various paper work, it seems it closed down around 1990, has been mainly cleared out of machinary, but the site has remained the same since, with the exception of a few pikeys living in one of the buildings, and another building having a mini moto track in it.

Here is an ariel view of the site;


























Nice Ford outside, one of many wrecks on this site





Along with a burnt out BMW.





An old air raid shelter, full of chemicals.





This was a massive tank, on supports, possibly used for water.





Valves on tank.





Inside of the tank.





Possible extractor units.





Inside one of the main buildings.





Very good graffiti.

























Another building.
















(post 1 of 3)


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

More pics;





Some makeshift skateboard ramps.















A component drawing.





Close up.





Racks of nuts and bolts, most of them were all over the floor.





One of the offices full of paperwork.





Some of the paperwork.





The drawings store, still full of drawings.





This building has been stripped of the plywood, to be used in the ramps mentioned earlier.





Printed paper.





More of the buildings.





Complete with more graffiti.





One of the larger buildings, next to the water, this is the one with mini motos buzzing around in.





A burnt down building near by.





Another room, full of yet more paperwork, this was all the finances, clock cards, invoices etc etc.





One of the bank statements.










The kitchen, stripped.





In one of the buildings was an old army truck, seemed to be in good nick too.

(post 2 of 3)


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

More pics, last lot, sorry if the quantity caused probs to anyone 










An old boat tied up near by.










The water logged engine.





Ooops 





Composite gas bottles (sorry its on its side).





Another room with more switch gear.





An ond engine in the sea.





This room has signs of pikeyness, upping the tiles, and more than likely, selling them.





Yet more switchgear.










Another classic car.





Bonnet modded for extra air intake 
















(post 3 of 3) Finished now, comments welcome


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Another great explore, I love old engineering works as I work in engineering myself. That engine on the beach and the army truck in the building, sooooo cool! Nice 1.


----------



## sneaker (Apr 27, 2008)

The truck is a great find.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 27, 2008)

Saro maily built hovercrafts in their later years, after the market for flying boats died out in the early 1950s, & their hybrid rocket / jet fighter project was cancelled.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 27, 2008)

Some nice graffitti work there. Mr.Bloodeyes in particular.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll take the truck and boat. Love that Lister 3cyl Diesel. The Starlets past it though. Good find, great shots


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

Richard, youll find most of their hovercraft work, from Saunders Roe, and then BHC, and also their planes and flying boats were mostly made in the Columbine shed further up the river, the one with the massive Union Flag on it 

But I wouldnt be suprised if some/all components for the Black Knight were manufactured here, as it was quite a secret manufacturing facility.


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Fantastic place that, I would love a walk round there


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Huge site! Ooh, those drawings! Such a shame that they're all going to waste there...I'd spend hours just looking at those alone! Excellent pics, Mole.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for filling me in.

Some of the Black Night tests were carried out at the Needles, but the final launch was carried out in Australia.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 28, 2008)

That is correct Richard, and Ive yet to post up my report of the rocket testing site too.



> The first Black Knight roared into Woomera's skies from Launcher 5A on 7 September 1958, reaching an altitude of 225 kilometres.
> The ballistic test vehicle was developed by *Sa*unders-*Ro*e Ltd


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> Ive yet to post up my report of the rocket testing site too.



Did you say rocket testing site??? WOW! Oh please, please, please...


----------



## Neosea (Apr 28, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> and Ive yet to post up my report of the rocket testing site too.





Foxylady said:


> Did you say rocket testing site??? WOW! Oh please, please, please...



Yes indeed!


----------



## Invader Zim (Sep 5, 2008)

checked this site today after a drink in the folly, The ramps have been cleaned out by local council. Theres more graffiti and some occupants (but they are pretty friendly).


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 5, 2008)

Another great reportUM...and a nice follow up...any more pics Invader Zim ?


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 5, 2008)

Some really nice graffiti in these pictures adds a nice effect good work


----------



## crickleymal (Sep 6, 2008)

I used to work for Westland Aerospace on the Isle of Wight back in 1988/89. I went into the SARO building once on my induction week and saw them building a hovercraft. Thanks, brought back some good memories.


----------



## Miss UB (Sep 6, 2008)

Just thought i would post up our Saro's Yard pics


----------



## T-bar (Sep 9, 2008)

Great place this spent hours here Loads of history and lots of old paperwork if you take the time to sift through the crap. The people living down there are great just waiting to find out the fate of the place as they have been finally told to leave. All the ramps are gone now after an 11 year old kid fell through the roof. 

Heres a few of mine!


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 15, 2009)

Time has now taken its toll, and this site now has massive fencing around it, the diggers have moved in and theres some chap with a flourescent jacket living in a shed at the gate.
If you want to see this, then time is of the essence.
There is still small access, if you look for it 

Lets hope they uncover the rumored underground WW2 plane parts manufacturing facility


----------

